# Smoker King's Grilled Shrimp



## The Smoker King (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ingredients:* 
1-Pound Large Gulf Shrimp(13/15 Count) (Peeled and Deveined Tail On)
1/2-Cup Olive Oil
2-Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
2-Tbsp Brown Sugar
1-Tbsp Tabasco Soy Sauce
1-Finely Chopped Jalapeno
1-Tbsp Honey
1-Tsp Garlic Powder
1-Tsp Onion Powder
2-Limes

*Instructions:*
1. Combine all ingredients incuding the juice of one lime
2. Mix well
3. Add shrimp 
4. Refridgerate for 30 minutes, stirring at 15 minutes to make sure the shrimp are coated evenly
5. Place on skewers, and grill on medium heat for 3-4 minutes, turning once.
6. They cook very fast, and when they are pink, they are done.
7. Take them off the skewers, lightly sprinkle them with juice from the other lime
8. Serve


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 30, 2007)

The Smoker King said:
			
		

> *Ingredients:*
> 1-Pound Large Gulf Shrimp(13/15 Count) (Peeled and Deveined Tail On)
> 1/2-Cup Olive Oil
> 2-Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
> ...


 
This recipe is DEEEEE-LISH!! Big hit with my husband! Thanks for the recipe. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## The Smoker King (Mar 24, 2009)

*Recipe*

I am glad he liked it!  I have a few more if you want them.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 24, 2009)

This looks really good!  We do jumbo prawns and are always looking for new flavors to add to them.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## The Smoker King (Mar 24, 2009)

*Shrimp Recipe*



JMediger said:


> This looks really good!  We do jumbo prawns and are always looking for new flavors to add to them.  Thank you for sharing!



Glad to!  I have lost contact with this site for awhile, but I am glad to be back.  I always found great recipes and tips.  Have a good one.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 24, 2009)

Does everyone pretty much, like me, use two soaked wooded skewers in prawns this large. One skewer is just too dificult to turn over, as the prawn "spins" on a single skewer.

Good recipe, too. Thanks for sharing. I also like to bread my prawns, too.


----------



## The Smoker King (Mar 24, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Does everyone pretty much, like me, use two soaked wooded skewers in prawns this large. One skewer is just too dificult to turn over, as the prawn "spins" on a single skewer.
> 
> Good recipe, too. Thanks for sharing. I also like to bread my prawns, too.



That works well, but I use a grilling basket to hold the shrimp.  It is basically made of a sturdy wire mesh surrounding the shrimp on both sides.  You can flip all of them at one time, making grilling easy!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 24, 2009)

The Smoker King said:


> That works well, but I use a grilling basket to hold the shrimp. It is basically made of a sturdy wire mesh surrounding the shrimp on both sides. You can flip all of them at one time, making grilling easy!!


Yes, those work well when you are cooking one thing. I like to make kebobs with lots of my prawns/shrimp dishes. I put separate extra kebabs of veggies, onions, potatoes etc.. That requires the actual skewers.

I love to bbq.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 29, 2009)

The Smoker King said:


> That works well, but I use a grilling basket to hold the shrimp.  It is basically made of a sturdy wire mesh surrounding the shrimp on both sides.  You can flip all of them at one time, making grilling easy!!




Works so well that a buddy of mine while in Mexico downed 2 kilo's of freshly available beach vendor fairly large shrimp... prepared with some garlic powder and butter.  We used the grill basket method too. Butterflyed shrimp placed in the basket.  Repeated.

He got sick as a dog, but not because of any tainted shrimp, but how good tasting they were.  No lie...he ate 2 kilos. Or..almost did.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 29, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Works so well that a buddy of mine while in Mexico downed 2 kilo's of freshly available beach vendor fairly large shrimp... prepared with some garlic powder and butter. We used the grill basket method too. Butterflyed shrimp placed in the basket. Repeated.
> 
> He got sick as a dog, but not because of any tainted shrimp, but how good tasting they were. No lie...he ate 2 kilos. Or..almost did.


 Too funny Cas. Those beauties can be tempting, but "moderation in all things."


----------



## AliceNashville (Jun 30, 2009)

This sounds delicious and affordable haha
I'm excited about using the brown sugar in it 
I'm definetly going to try it out!


----------



## The Smoker King (Jun 30, 2009)

AliceNashville said:


> This sounds delicious and affordable haha
> I'm excited about using the brown sugar in it
> I'm definetly going to try it out!


 

It is definetly delicious!! I grill them up quite a bit during the summer months.


----------

